# Disney raises ticket prices. Universal strikes back



## Twinkstarr (Aug 2, 2008)

I logged on to DIS and this is one of the announcements at the top.

http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=28&a=237


I love it that it includes transportation.


----------

